#ubuntu-cym 2011-08-15
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-18
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-19
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-08-13
 * blocki is dancing in the moonlight
#ubuntu-cym 2013-08-18
<blocki> test
#ubuntu-cym 2014-08-11
<kembrek> merchaid a dynion
<kembrek> shwmae
#ubuntu-cym 2014-08-14
<kembrek> helo
<kembrek> siwd i chi, merched a bechgyn?
<kembrek> brobostigon, mae angen i ti ail-lwytho dy gronfa ddata ar gyfer dy flog http://blog.taylorworld.me.uk/
<brobostigon> ?
<brobostigon> i am not that fluent in welsh.
<kembrek> yay, a response :)
<brobostigon> yes, i am always here.
<kembrek> Oh, I just noticed your blog's complaining because the database is wrong
<brobostigon> it isnt my blog, but yes, i havent had the time to concentrate and fix it.
<kembrek> I've come here a few times and haven't had a response
<brobostigon> oh strange, but have been when i wasnt around then, i use tmux + irssi + bitlbee, so it looks like i am here, when i really am not.
<brobostigon> might have been8
<brobostigon> might have been*
<kembrek> ah, very nice!
<kembrek> I've started using irssi recently
<brobostigon> takes some learning, but is great once you learn how it works.
<kembrek> I just figured, once you have your configuration made you can hold on to that text file and it'll always be the same way then
<brobostigon> yes, i would keep hold of the whole directory, as it will include script/plugins and server encryption keys etc.
<brobostigon> scripts*
<kembrek> oh encryption keys! I haven't got anything that posh with irc yet
<kembrek> we have to use them in work for authenticating our version control
<brobostigon> ah.
<kembrek> how long have you been using ubuntu?
<brobostigon> i have used debian the last decade or so, and ubuntu roughly the last 5 years.
<brobostigon> and i use other systems, like haiku-os aswell.
#ubuntu-cym 2017-08-19
<markie-> damn what happened to this place
